# Disposing of Live crickets?



## Destinyshiva

Hi guys!

So, I've just attempted my first feeding with live crickets and - well, it's not going too great. Because me, being a bit useless, managed to get crickets that were way too big (despite paying attention to advice, I overestimated the size of my geckos heads...). I was put off getting the smaller size because they seemed too numerous to handle, I regret this quite a bit!

I don't know of any other reptile owners nearby so I can't just give them over to larger sized reptiles. I've heard of people releasing them for birds to eat, but since it's the UK and I'm pretty sure black crickets aren't native -- is this wise?

I'd much rather release them to be disposed of by nature, rather than having to do the freezing method, but I want to know whether or not this would be harming or if there is an alternative to the culling.

Any ideas?


----------



## mrkeda

There are a few options.
Make a post on any local pet sites on Facebook for your area. It's not just reptiles that eat them, my hamster loved feeders.

See if your gecko can handle them, the head rule is more of a guideline.

Chuck em outside.


----------



## Tarron

Dont throw them out! They are a non native species and to do so would be a criminal offence.

your best bet would be to stick them up on a local pet facebook group or something for someone else to take. Or failing that, throw them in the bath, grab a lighter and deoderant can, and toast the little buggers*





*Note: This could be dangerous, maybe find other ways to kill them.


----------



## Spaceisdeep

freeze them for 24 hours to make sure they are dead and then put them out for the birds


----------



## sharpstrain

Because you live on the moon if you let them go they will just float away


----------



## IceBloodExotics

Simple, stick the box in the freezer for a few hours (although they will be dead after 5 mins) then chuck them out for the birds...


----------



## SDC

Have you thought about asking the shop if they will swap them for a tub of the right size?


----------



## Spideypidey

Every batch I get is disposed of because they last a long time and get bigger. I freeze them and then throw them on the compost heap.


----------



## Crazy Animal Lady

*Disposal of crickets*

I go for the humane method of putting in fridge for a day or 2, then freezing and putting in the bin. (trust me, they will revive if kept in fridge!). Either that or use them for breeding. On 2nd thoughts, don't bother, its a pain in the butt!


----------



## JRB 89

You have gargoyle geckos. They can take larger prey, mine shows a preference for it. Try it, see how you go.


----------

